# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Should we draft our cops?

## DonGlock26

Is it time that we draw our police from a draft of the people?

----------

Rudy2D (02-22-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

No. Draft beer not police.

----------

Roscoe (02-23-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> No. Draft beer not police.


Isn't it better to have random Americans to patrol our streets?

----------


## catfish

Drafting seems to me would get people who don't want to be a cop.I'd rather have people who voluntarily want to be in law enforcement because they like the profession……Of course either way they would need to be able to qualify mentally and physically.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-22-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

Let's draft our medical folks, TOO!

AND

let's not limit ourselves to our own brothers and sisters / fellow Americans!

Fuck you for this flame bait thread.

I'm seriously thinking about 
for the first time
ever
giving NEG rep.

STFU Month can't come soon enough.

----------


## catfish

STFU Month can't come soon enough.

exactly what month is it?

----------


## fyrenza

Well, it isn't actually "official" yet,

but according to MOI?

It's THIS month, regardless of what month we're in.

I'm just jacking him, for the most part.  :Wink:

----------


## catfish

> Well, it isn't actually "official" yet,
> 
> but according to MOI?
> 
> It's THIS month, regardless of what month we're in.
> 
> I'm just jacking him, for the most part.


I thought so….I just bought a bag of 'Shut the Hell Up' at WalMart.Just in case of emergencies.

----------


## Sentinel

> Is it time that we draw our police from a draft of the people?


Drafting is slavery.

A third of the public is psychotic, and would show it if put into a position that nurtured their psychotic nature.

----------


## lostbeyond

I agree that drafting people for every job, in a time-rotational fashion will eliminate under-employment.  Side effect, e.g. the newly drafted cashier gives you the wrong change.  HEHE  Sooo liberal, I love it.  WHEHEHEHE I would like to be a (draft) doctor. ... Draft or daft ... I am getting confused?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> My guess is, if you can get a flamethrower close enough to an APC, the gunner done fck'd up.


Lobbing a napalm bomb at the APC can do much the same thing.

And leave you free to blast escaping personnel.

Over at CJ's other board, there's a crusty old-timer who's studied the ways of asymetrical warfare, and knows how to take out an Abrams with firebombs.  Wish he'd come over here...but I think he's about had it with political arguing.

----------


## Rudy2D

> My guess is, if you can get a flamethrower close enough to an APC, the gunner done fck'd up.


In urban warfare it should be easy.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

I don't even want to think about assaulting police SWAT vehicles.  I'm just not there yet.

----------


## lostbeyond

> Lobbing a napalm bomb at the APC can do much the same thing.
> 
> And leave you free to blast escaping personnel.
> 
> Over at CJ's other board, there's a crusty old-timer who's studied the ways of asymetrical warfare, and knows how to take out an Abrams with firebombs. Wish he'd come over here...but I think he's about had it with political arguing.


What if you are old and decrepid and instead of throwing the napalm at the tank, you drop it on your foot accidentally?  Or put it in your front packet?  Or start picking your teeth with it? ...

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> What if you are old and decrepid and instead of throwing the napalm at the tank, you drop it on your foot accidentally?  Or put it in your front packet?  Or start picking your teeth with it? ...


"You'll shoot your eye out."

----------

